# С Днем рождения, Drongo!



## Sandor

От всей души поздравляю!

Пусть задуманное сбывается. Только не сразу и не все, а то скучно станет)))


----------



## shestale

Саня, поздравляю!!!
Всех благ!!!


----------



## Sfera

_*Здоровья! Фортуны! Счастья! Благополучия!*_
_*Верных, добрых и любимых людей рядом *_

_*





*_

_*Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО! *_
_*И никогда не OXO-XO! *_
_*Немного AX! Ну, можно УХ! *_
_*Чтобы захватывало дух. *_
_*Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ!!! *_
_*И, чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало. *_
_*Чтоб иногда ВОТ ЭТО ДА! *_
_*“ВОТ ЭТО ДА!” - не ерунда, *_
_*“НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!” - это реально, *_
_*“ДА НУ ЕГО!” - пусть виртуально. *_
_*ОГО! - чтоб часто удивляло, *_
_*“НУ ВСЁ, ПИПЕЦ”! - не доставало.*_


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!!
Здоровья Желаю!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## edde

С вареньем, Сань!


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю)


----------



## Кирилл

С днем варенья,Сенсей!


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP

С Днюхой!


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## thyrex

Саня, дружище! С днем рождения тебя

*Дружище! Ты сегодня отмечаешь
Свой день рожденья! И хочу сказать –
Ты от судьбы, что хочешь, получаешь,
Желаю я и дальше получать!
Пускай мечты твои осуществятся,
Но целей добивайся ты всегда!
Порою стоит в жизни расслабляться,
Но забывать о главном – никогда!
*


----------



## akok

Сань, поздравляю!


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю теска


----------



## Phoenix

С праздником, поздравляю от всей души !!!


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо большое ребят, честно, тронут до глубины души за тёплые слова и поздравления. Спасибо Вам Всем-Всем.


----------



## OLENA777

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

С небольшим опозданием, но поздравлю.
Желаю всего наилучшего, здоровья, удачи и дальше по списку


----------



## Dragokas

Желаю тебе в работе вдохновенья,
В кругу семьи - тепла и доброты.
Среди друзей - любви и уваженья
И в жизни сбывшейся мечты.

С днем рождения, Саша !!!


----------



## Drongo

Никаких опозданий, вы дарите продолжение праздника, ведь сразу после и на следующий день ты не забываешь о нём, а где-то там, в глубине души ты хочешь чтобы он немножко продолжился ещё... Так что я вам благодарен за поздравление. Спасибо ребят. )))


----------



## Sergei

запоздало, но всё равно- поздравляю!


----------



## OKshef

Не стану открывать новую тему...
Саша, дружище, с днем рождения!
Пусть все удается, пусть не проходит оптимизм, трудности, как и кризисы, имеют свойство рассасываться, а солнце светит даже над самыми темными тучами! Ну а тучи, как ты понимаешь, это временное явление.
С праздником!


----------



## mike 1




----------



## machito

Не пропустил.
С ДенюхоЙ!!!!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!!!
Счастья, здоровья и мирного неба!


----------



## Кирилл

С днем рождения! Все проблемы уходят,а твой праздник будет всегда)


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Chinaski

С днем рождения, мои наилучшие пожелания!


----------



## glax24

С днем рождения! Удачи.


----------



## fseto

Поздравляю!!!! Счастья, добра удачи во всем!


----------



## Sfera

Пожелаю тебе исполнения желаемого. Мира, здоровья, счастья, любви и благополучия. Чтобы каждый день тебе улыбалось солнышко


----------



## OLENA777

С днем рождения!!!Счастья и здоровья!!!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Всего наилучшего!


----------



## thyrex




----------



## SNS-amigo

Успеваю! Небольшая переделка. 

Александр, парень чудный, 
Честный, деловой и мудрый, 
Добрый и общительный, 
Смелый и решительный. 
Ты пойдешь в огонь, не глядя, 
Справедливой цели ради. 

Здоровья и радости тебе охапку! 
Хороших и нужных людей в судьбе!

PS. Загадывай желания и лопай шарики.


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю !


----------



## edde

С вареньем!


----------



## Drongo

Друзья, спасибо всем-всем за тёплые поздравления и пожелания, спасибо что помните, что вы есть. Спасибо вам.


----------



## Severnyj

Поздравляю, извини за опоздание)


----------



## Razdolbay

Поздравляю, Сань


----------



## Dragokas

Поздравляю, Саша !
Успехов тебе во всём!


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Успеваю!


я то думал один запоздал, а тут ещё оёёооой поздравителей


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо Друзья. )


----------



## akok

С Днем Рождения!!!!


----------

